# excitement + frustration!!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

looks like my new cherub will get delivered today!!

but......

i'll be out for dinner and at the cinema and wont get to unbox it until tomorrow.

hard times ahead

photos to follow.

that is all


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> looks like my new cherub will get delivered today!!
> 
> but......
> 
> ...


booo!









very exciting though


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yep.. i'll be playing with it ALL weekend

lots and lots of photos will follow!

maybe even a video if i can get my technique down!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

shrink said:


> yep.. i'll be playing with it ALL weekend
> 
> lots and lots of photos will follow!
> 
> maybe even a video if i can get my technique down!


Eeeeeek haha


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah, i wasnt even talking about the coffee machine


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good times


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

still no sign of delivery at my girlfriends school though, and im told they deliver up to 7pm (which is not a lot of use when you're delivery to a business address and that business closes at 5).

so watch this space. I forsee a whole bunch of hassle with re-deliveries etc


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for you - do you have a tracking number?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

apparently espresso underground don't have any tracking info for it.

seems a bit worrying that a £700 machine would be posted without tracking


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

and its been delivered!!!!

the wait till 6pm tomorrow is going to kill me


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

> i'll be out for dinner and at the cinema and wont get to unbox it until tomorrow.


Cancel... ;-)

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

haha well its been left at her work, because 4 of us are going in the car tonight

i did strongly consider taking a sick day and picking it up tomorrow


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Good news on the delivery. I don't know about you but we have a severe weather warning for tomorrow so you may be snowed in in any event.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

sadly no big snow warning for Edinburgh.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

shrink said:


> still no sign of delivery at my girlfriends school though, and im told they deliver up to 7pm (which is not a lot of use when you're delivery to a business address and that business closes at 5).
> 
> so watch this space. I forsee a whole bunch of hassle with re-deliveries etc


You can get it delivered to my house if you want


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yay! Please be careful with espresso consumption. Be sure to drink a least a couple of litres of water over the course of your 'dialing-in session'.

Also be careful not to burn yourself on the brew group. It gets very hot!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah i got the same warning from Peter









i only really drink 2-3 over the course of a whole day and i always have two glasses of water to every coffee

I'll get to practice by making drinks for friends and her indoors


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha ha ha Peter gave me the same warning. He's such a nice chap.

Seriously though, whilst dialing in don't be afraid to chuck shots in the sink so that you can actually enjoy the good ones.

Take a sip and spit it out after analyzing then adjust grind as necessary.

I bet you drink more than 2-3


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

@Shrink - at least you'll have yours to play with over the weekend. I plan to order mine next week (have put the Vario on the credit card this month) - that way SWMBO might not notice the total spend on coffee toys.

@FatBoySlim - good tip - especially when playing for the first time.

And to add insult to injury my Briel gave up the ghost this week spaying half the kitchen with coffee grounds in the process. Not that I'm sorry to see that machine go but I'm now machineless until I order the Cherub. On the bright side, I have just bought an aeropress to play with.

Typically how long between ordering and delivery for the Cherub? (Assuming I use underground espresso as he seems to be the supplier of the moment)

Cheers and enjoy playing


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweeney, Peter at EU is an extremely nice chap and will give you a good price and excellent service. When I ordered mine off him I asked him to get precise delivery info from Fracino as I needed to take the morning off work to receive it.

Assuming Fracino have no issues or parts shortage I imagine it would take a week or so but a quick email to Peter and he would let you know for certain.

Shrink just a quick word of warning. When you turn on the Cherub for the first time the autofill will kick in to fill the boiler. This will however time out after about 60 seconds and will start beeping.

This is totally fine. Just turn the machine off and on again and autofill will continue until the boiler is full.


----------

